# Did they really run these ads?



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice to know you gals are useful. Geez....


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 23, 2016)

Cigarette manufacturers bragged about how they donated cigarettes to the soldiers in WWII.  How many thousands got "hooked" on the nicotine?  How many survived the war, only to die of lung cancer? There are dozens of ads similar to this from tobacco companies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2016)

When my older sister was a teen she bought some Wate-On tablets to gain wait, and after I begged her for awhile, she let me try it once or twice.....now, different story, LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2016)

Kids????
Over six ok?


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2016)

I knew I was to blame Nancy! :lol:


----------



## Carla (Dec 24, 2016)

They were sure tough on women back then! From inferring our uselessness to middle-age skin and dishpan hands, holy smoke! That could really make you feel bad about yourself. No wonder the rebellion and burning of the bra!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 25, 2016)

Even a woman can do it!   :lol:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2016)

Nancy. The company name says it all. :sentimental:


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 26, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Nancy. The company name says it all. :sentimental:



:yes::lol1:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2016)

Good lord.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 26, 2016)

LOL Pappy They did have sense of humors back then too, but I'm sure there were also those who didn't appreciate it, LOL!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Even a woman can do it!   :lol:



.....And poke him in the eye! ("A.B. Dick Company", aptly named?)


----------



## Falcon (Dec 26, 2016)

Monica Lewinski  could have used some of this.   ASTHMA  CIGARETTES,  that is.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 9, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 34377



hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2017)

Yikes.....


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 5, 2017)

The perfect gift.  :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2018)

Turning the tables.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2018)




----------

